# Hilma biocare



## Bobgow (Mar 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any up to date reviews on this lab? Been given some test e as a sample and wondered if its worth keeping or just put it in the bin?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bin it


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

A reliable source has been selling it for a while, whilst I've not used it myself the source in question probably wouldn't keep selling it if it was no good. It's not a lab that lads use in here so I doubt you'll get much feedback. I suppose it depends on how many vials you have. You could pin it and offset the fact it was free against a blood test. If that comes back showing it's good to go then get some more.


----------



## nervje (Mar 23, 2015)

A local seller here tries to convince me to buy it, sending me photoshopped labtests.

Hands off it!


----------



## Petena (Nov 13, 2013)

Bobgow said:


> Does anyone have any up to date reviews on this lab? Been given some test e as a sample and wondered if its worth keeping or just put it in the bin?


 Was it good?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Not a good source, more underdosed batches instead of correctly dosed one


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)

One of the top brand of this moment! Doses correctly and pip free. I use hilma since October 2017, only great results also with low dosage, I consider hilma top brand as Balkan/sp. I hope that they will continue to produce with this high standards of quality


----------



## Bobgow (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes it was very good. Would use again no pip nice and smooth.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

den984 said:


> One of the top brand of this moment! Doses correctly and pip free. I use hilma since October 2017, only great results also with low dosage, I consider hilma top brand as Balkan/sp. I hope that they will continue to produce with this high standards of quality


 How do you know it's dosed correctly?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

den984 said:


> One of the top brand of this moment! Doses correctly and pip free. I use hilma since October 2017, only great results also with low dosage, I consider hilma top brand as Balkan/sp. I hope that they will continue to produce with this high standards of quality


 Thank you. Come again.


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> How do you know it's dosed correctly?


 I had some lab test on oxa, sust, test E, tren mix, tren A , mast p. And blood work on their hgh, You can see bloodwork that I posted on meso rx forum some week ago (section: steroid lab testing) . Furthermore their primobolan has been tested by anabolic lab project and come back 99,5 mg/ml (label claim 100 mg/ml) https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/hilma-biocare/


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## 2legit (Dec 9, 2018)

Unfortunate that this has to be my first post but so be it. So this guy "Den" posts legit lab results after another member "dtmiscool" apparently questioned his statement that it is dosed properly. I just wonder why "dtmiscool" only counters the statement in which one supports the dosing yet even before that statement was made we had two members stating lab results are photoshopped and the other stating its "underdosed" and to stay away. So why are you not questioning those members or asking for any proof of their allegations? Just seems funny to me. Oh, and nobody even thanks this guy for posting the lab results. Let me thank him for everyone.

Appreciate you doing that. You backed up your statement unlike the others here who just put stuff out there with zero evidence to back anything up.

Nuff said.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

2legit said:


> Unfortunate that this has to be my first post but so be it. So this guy "Den" posts legit lab results after another member "dtmiscool" apparently questioned his statement that it is dosed properly. I just wonder why "dtmiscool" only counters the statement in which one supports the dosing yet even before that statement was made we had two members stating lab results are photoshopped and the other stating its "underdosed" and to stay away. So why are you not questioning those members or asking for any proof of their allegations? Just seems funny to me. Oh, and nobody even thanks this guy for posting the lab results. Let me thank him for everyone.
> 
> Appreciate you doing that. You backed up your statement unlike the others here who just put stuff out there with zero evidence to back anything up.
> 
> Nuff said.


 You've not been round here very long. If you had you will have seen the issues with lab test reports and one company in particular. It got to the point where mods had to step in.

Whilst I wouldn't know where to start myself I understand that a credible looking "test report" can be forged in minutes. I'm not suggesting the one in the thread is but it really is a case of question everything and trust no one I'm afraid


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys anyone used Hilma lately, have heard good reports from some fellas in my country and was taking a look and specially when doing big orders they offer big discounts


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

Djibril said:


> Hey guys anyone used Hilma lately, have heard good reports from some fellas in my country and was taking a look and specially when doing big orders they offer big discounts


 Used there MT2 and it was legit stuff


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Djibril said:


> Hey guys anyone used Hilma lately, have heard good reports from some fellas in my country and was taking a look and specially when doing big orders they offer big discounts


 I've only heard they're s**t, and a couple of years ago they had an issue with bacteria in their gear giving people infections


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty of testing done on them over at meso. Legit dosing and correct product.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Some friends and me too using them. Lately Janoshik has added a check code to lab tests so you can go check on his website the original lab test.

Edit: I'm still a little suspicious but will do blood test soon. Running 200 mg Test E, single jab, per week.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Ferenor said:


> Some friends and me too using them. Lately Janoshik has added a check code to lab tests so you can go check on his website the original lab test.
> 
> Edit: I'm still a little suspicious but will do blood test soon. Running 200 mg Test E, single jab, per week.


 Keep us posted mate


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I wouldn't run that lab if some one paid me... Anabolic lab did some testing and a few of there products came back with bacteria in them.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Lowkii said:


> I wouldn't run that lab if some one paid me... Anabolic lab did some testing and a few of there products came back with bacteria in them.


 Anabolic lab did some testing on the same batch of dbol I had from dimensions stating it was overdosed. It was bunk. 
they also tested same batch of as labs test n deca I used which They said again was slightly overdosed but was confirmed By bloods to also be bunk. 
I don't blame you for being put off about that with the bacteria mate but I'd take what they say with a pinch of salt 
Op still wouldn't use them when there's Better labs


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

den984 said:


> One of the top brand of this moment! Doses correctly and pip free. I use hilma since October 2017, only great results also with low dosage, I consider hilma top brand as Balkan/sp. I hope that they will continue to produce with this high standards of quality


 Agreed I am using a lot of their stuff for my Olympia 2021 prep


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Anabolic lab did some testing on the same batch of dbol I had from dimensions stating it was overdosed. It was bunk.
> they also tested same batch of as labs test n deca I used which They said again was slightly overdosed but was confirmed By bloods to also be bunk.
> I don't blame you for being put off about that with the bacteria mate but I'd take what they say with a pinch of salt
> Op still wouldn't use them when there's Better labs


 Hilma responded to the stuff about the bacteria iirc saying they sorted it out and it wouldn't be a problem in the future, so they did acknowledge they were putting out dirty gear


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

drwae said:


> Hilma responded to the stuff about the bacteria iirc saying they sorted it out and it wouldn't be a problem in the future, so they did acknowledge they were putting out dirty gear


 If they admitted to it then I'd deffo steer clear


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Simon90 said:


> If they admitted to it then I'd deffo steer clear


 what labs do you typically use?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

godsgifttoearth said:


> what labs do you typically use?


 Will only be be using Chiron from now on. Before they shut down used np. Used rohm aswlll


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Simon90 said:


> Will only be be using Chiron from now on. Before they shut down used np. Used rohm aswlll


 So given those are all UGLs , what makes you think they won't contain trace microbes? Small amounts don't cause abscess or infection, its full blown colonies that mess people up.

So, unless they have a clean room, with a filtered air supply, putting gear into autoclaved and sonically cleaned vials, stored in sterile and sealed containers prior to filling etc etc. Chances are they also have trace microbes in them. The microbe is typically alternaria as it's literally everywhere and its spores are everywhere.


----------



## Kulovalkea666 (Jun 18, 2021)

Bobgow said:


> Does anyone have any up to date reviews on this lab? Been given some test e as a sample and wondered if its worth keeping or just put it in the bin?


From the products of this company (Hilma Biocare) that i have tested my self i can tell you that my experiences of the testosterone products (Cypionate/Sustanon/Ena) have been fine but the Tren-Mix (50mg Ace + 50mg Ena + 50mg Hexan/ml) that i tested once was bullshit. The Tren-Mix did not work at all... But the (IM) testosterones did. I prefer Syntholan Technologies products when it comes to Trenbolone. 
PS. I am from Finland so my english is not 100% fluent


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I've used Hilma Biocare for over a year now, possibly more, as have a few other mates.

One of the best labs I've used in the past 5 years, I rate it about the same as Infiniti Labs before they ****ed up and renamed to SIS. I've had bloods done and its come back as I'd hoped, and tried Test E, Cyp, Sust, TrenE, EQ, Primo, Deca, pretty much most. Not so much experience with orals as not my thing, but mates have done Var, Tbol, dbol and all got expected results too.

Personally, I rate them as one of the best out at the moment, I put Pharmacom 1st simply due to their consistent quality but price wise they are a little too much imo.


----------

